

Let's Encrypt Root and Intermediate Certificates - stickhandle
https://letsencrypt.org//2015/06/04/isrg-ca-certs.html

======
finnn
Earlier, without the double slash directly after the domain:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9662338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9662338)

